# Using Overdrive app on iPad to DL books on Paperwhite



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the whole Overdrive thing. I've successfully checked out books for my Paperwhite using the Overdrive website and app on my iPad. I'm still a little confused on a couple of things. If I use the app to check out and DL books to my Paperwhite, is there a way to return books early through the app? I don't even see my books listed within the app, only when it directs me to my bookshelf on the library website. I know I can delete books through 'Manage my Kindle,' but I was hoping I could manage my books through the app. Hope this makes sense, lol.


----------

